# Yahoo- Using alternative medicine to treat common ailments (Norwalk Advocate)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It is the rare workplace, classroom or home that has not yet experienced at least a touch of the sniffles, upset stomachs and congestion that tend to arrive at this time of the year.View the full article


----------

